# Our first 1st!!



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone, ran my dog Stan today in his third agility competition, We were eliminated in the jumping, 9th with 5 faults in the up and under class and, wait for it.... a first in the agility class, I'm so proud of my boy but very tired now.
Will post a video of our winning run tomorrow when I've caught up on my sleep, for those who are interested.
Lou & Stan


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats! Looking forward to the vid!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! :woo:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words. Here's the vid
Louise & Stan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS3NwMBQJq4


----------

